# New York City Opera - going under?



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

The company is in more and more trouble, and now they're getting evicted from the Lincoln Center, supposedly to go to some unknown location. Sad.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> The company is in more and more trouble, and now they're getting evicted from the Lincoln Center, supposedly to go to some unknown location. Sad.


I'd read about the move from Lincoln Center in some of the "trade" publications. I also hope this isn't the beginning of the end of a company that has launched some notable careers -- Beverly Sills probably being the most prominent of the NYCO alums.


----------

